# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  مقطع أبكاني ولم أتمالك نفسي ،،،،،

## محمد القضاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شاهد المقطع جزانا الله و إياك ألف خير





تحياتي

----------


## محمد القضاة

*مقطع يهز المسلمين هزاً*

----------


## محمد القضاة

*فغار الجبار في سمائه خالد بن محمد الراشد*

----------


## محمد القضاة

*هذا عقاب من يأخر الصلاة الشيخ خالد الراشد مقطع مؤثر*

----------


## محمد القضاة

إلا محمد للشيخ خالد الراشد مقطع مؤثر

----------


## محمد القضاة

عذرا يا رسول الله عذرا..الشيخ خالد الراشد

----------


## محمد القضاة

واعتقل الشيخ خالد الراشد وحكم علية 15 سنة بسبب دفاعه عن الرسول

*اعتقال الشيخ خالد الراشد*

----------


## دمعة فرح

جزاك الله كل خير... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غير مسجل

> جزاك الله كل خير...


بارك الله فيكي

----------


## سماا

يعطيك العافية جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## ابو عوده

الف شكر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## hashimomari

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hashimomari

جزاك الله الجنه

----------

